# FR: I might have died in Vietnam



## Charlie Parker

Je suis heureux d'être Canadien. This is related to another thread.
"If I had been born in the U.S., I might have died in Vietnam."
Si j'étais né aux États-Unis, il se pourrait que j'aie mort au Vietnam.
..., j'aurais pu mourir au Vietnam. 
In this case "could have" and "might have" are virtually synonymous. Are these sentences correct? Are there other possibilities? Merci d'avance.


----------



## cropje_jnr

I personally like your second sentence, which is to my mind the most straightforward translation.

The first would in any event need to read _... que je sois mort_, _mourir_ being conjugated with _être_ in the passé composé form, of course.


----------



## Punky Zoé

cropje_jnr said:


> I personally like your second sentence, which is to my mind the most straightforward translation.
> 
> The first would in any event need to read _... que je sois mort_, _mourir_ being conjugated with _être_ in the passé composé form, of course.



Hello

Another possibility : je serais peut-être mort au Viet-Nam.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Punky Zoé. Perhaps the construction with _il se pourrait _is too complex, but I'm trying to work out what is possible. Thank you cropje. I realized after I had gone to bed, that indeed it had to be _sois. _Also, in this type of conditional I think the _si _clause takes the pluperperfect and the main clause should take the past conditional. So would it be:
_Si j'étais né aux États-Unis, il se serait pu que je sois mort au Vietnam._
Merci à tous d'avoir si patients avec moi.


----------



## Atlantis210

Bonjour, 
_"Si j'étais né aux États-Unis, il se serait pu que je sois mort au Vietnam."
être pu  _cannot be used in french. Indeed, we use : _avoir pu.
_So it gives us :
_Si j'étais né aux Etats-Unis, j'aurais pu mourrir au Vietnam_ comme vous l'aviez dit
or, if you really want to use _il se pourrait _:
_Si j'étais né aux Etats-Unis, il se pourrait que j'eusse été tué au Vietnam._ (although I'm not the sure the sentence is gramatically correct ; eusse = avoir au passé conditionnel (?))


----------



## Charlie Parker

It would seem better to say the most natural thing. _...j' aurais pu mourir au Vietnam._


----------



## Qcumber

]"If I had been born in the U.S., I might have died in Vietnam."
Si j'étais né aux États-Unis, il se pourrait que j'aie mort au Vietnam. 
..., j'aurais pu mourir au Vietnam.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you Qcumber.


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> It would seem better to say the most natural thing. _...j'aurais pu mourir au Vietnam._


  Salut Charlie,

Je suis d'accord. Ou comme PZ l'a suggéré : _je serais peut-être mort au Vietnam_ (ce qui est justement ce que j'allais suggérer, avant de lire sa réponse)

À mon avis, _il se pourrait que_ - qui est toujours un peu lourd - fonctionne mal au passé. Je l'imagine mieux dans une phrase hypothétique du genre : _il se pourrait que je sois élu Professeur de l'année / que mon frère vienne passer les vacances avec nous / que je meure de vieillesse, assassiné par un mari jaloux. _


----------



## Fred_C

Punky Zoé said:


> Hello
> 
> Another possibility : je serais peut-être mort au Viet-Nam Viêt-Nam.


 
Puisque ce fil refait surface, ça me fait penser : 
En français, on écrit soit "Viêt-Nam" avec un trait d'union et un accent circonflexe, soit "Vietnam", sans rien.


----------



## Oddmania

_J'aurais pu mourir au Vietnam_.

C'est étrange, j'aurais plutôt dis, en anglais, _I could have died in Vietnam_. Dans ce cas, _could have _et _might have_ sont donc bien synonymes ?


----------



## geostan

Either one is possible.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Un anglophone me corrigera si je me trompe, mais la « nuance » que je fais entre "could" et "might" est celle-ci :

- I could have died : j'aurais pu mourir
- I might have died : je serais peut-être mort(e)

*Ce fil* semble confirmer mon interprétation


----------



## Punky Zoé

Fred_C said:


> Puisque ce fil refait surface, ça me fait penser :
> En français, on écrit soit "Viêt-Nam" avec un trait d'union et un accent circonflexe, soit "Vietnam", sans rien.


Les avis sont partagés apparemment, mais je ne me battrai pas sur l'orthographe d'un nom étranger.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I have to disagree with you there geostan. For me there is a definite difference in meaning. Now I'm leaning more toward Punky's suggestion : _je serais peut-être mort. _Thank you Nico. That's an interesting discussion.


----------

